# Siemens Lizenzen aufbewahren



## Npunkt (6 Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen ob jmd. weiss wie lange man Siemens Lizenzen aufbewahren muss, bzw. ob es da überhaupt eine frist gibt. Durch einen Vertrag kommen immer mal wieder neue software und damit auch neue Lizenzen ins haus.

Muss ich die alten Lizenzen noch aufbewahren? Brauch ich die alten Software CD's noch oder ist das dann alles Schnee von gestern.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus

Npunkt


----------



## Perfektionist (6 Juni 2011)

müssen musst Du garnichts ...

Du solltest aber vielleicht auch das alte mal vorsichtshalber aufbewahren.


----------



## IBFS (6 Juni 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Du solltest aber vielleicht auch das alte mal vorsichtshalber aufbewahren.



Gerade wenn man sich von UPGRADE zu UPGRADE (z.B. mittels SUS) hangelt,
dann sollte man zumindest die COL-Scheine und Disketten/USB-Stick  aufheben, 
also z.B. in einen Sammelordner abheften.  

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juni 2011)

zu beachten ist auch, wenn die Lizens auf den Rechner mal verloren geht,
kann mann diese durch einen Anruf bei Siemens wieder herstellen. Dazu 
wird nach der Lizensnummer gefragt, diese befindet sich auf den Zertifkat.


----------



## Npunkt (6 Juni 2011)

Alles klar,

also ihr meint dieses blatt mit dem echtheitssiegel und der seriennummer sowie den usb-stick/bzw. diskette mit der lizenz sollte ich aufheben. Wie sieht das mit den cd's aus? können die weg oder sollte man die auch behalten?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juni 2011)

ersteinmal aufbewahren, dann kannst du es bei Bedarf neu installieren


----------



## bike (6 Juni 2011)

Die alten CD / DVD sind bestens geeignet als Untersetzer für die Kaffeetasse. 

Wir heben unsere Disks, USB und die Zertifikate auf. 
Doch alle Datenträger  aufheben tun wir nicht.
Was hilft uns heute eine CD mit Step7 V 2.1 oder 4.01?


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juni 2011)

Manchmal ist es schon ganz günstig, wenn mann z.b. ein Altes Panel hat
mit Flex 2005 projektiert und muss eine kleine Änderung machen, aber
möchte das Panel nicht auf 2008 hochziehen. 
Blöd ist es wenn mann dann eine VM aufsetzen will und hat dann die CD 
nicht mehr, dann geht das bettelen hier im Forum los.

Mein Tip, aufbewahren oder ist das Büro so klein...?


----------



## bike (6 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es schon ganz günstig, wenn mann z.b. ein Altes Panel hat
> mit Flex 2005 projektiert und muss eine kleine Änderung machen, aber
> möchte das Panel nicht auf 2008 hochziehen.
> Blöd ist es wenn mann dann eine VM aufsetzen will und hat dann die CD
> ...




Hast du noch eine Lizenz für 2005, wenn du ungedated hast? 


bike

P.S: und wie werden sonst Kaffeeränder auf dem Schreibtisch verhindert?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juni 2011)

@Bike,
ich lege sie nicht auf dem Schreibtisch, da lege ich unter der Kaffeetasse
immer ein Blatt Papier.
Ansonsten, habe ich einen Ordner wo ich die einfach mit KEY abhefte, in 
einen DIN A4 Ordner passt ganz schön etwas rein, da wirst du staunen.
Diesen Ordner stelle ich dann in den Schrank und schön stört es mich
nicht mehr. Vielleicht solltet du einfach mal das Büro aufräumen.


----------



## bike (6 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltet du einfach mal das Büro aufräumen.



Sagt mein Schäf auch immer 


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Hast du noch eine Lizenz für 2005, wenn du ungedated hast?


 
Ich meine das es bei den Lizenschlüsseln so ist, das der aktuelle den 
alten mit einschließt. Da wir alle die Schlüssel nicht kopieren, besteht
die möglichkeit, den hochgerüsteten 2008 in die VM mit 2005 zu übertragen
und damit zu arbeiten.


----------



## bike (6 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Da wir alle die Schlüssel nicht kopieren, besteht
> die möglichkeit, den hochgerüsteten 2008 in die VM mit 2005 zu übertragen
> und damit zu arbeiten.



Wow, wieder etwas gelernt.
Bis gerade war ich der Meinung nach Update ist keine Verwendung mit der vorhergehenden Software möglich.


bike


----------



## RalfS (6 Juni 2011)

Dachte ich auch...
habe gerade den Test gemacht: WinCCflexible 2007 läuft auch mit einer 2008er Lizenz!

Da tun sich ja noch ganz neue Möglichkeiten auf...


----------



## Perfektionist (6 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Was hilft uns heute eine CD mit Step7 V 2.1 oder 4.01?


ich hab z.B. ein Projekt mit Higraph V4.01. Und da brauch ich S7V5.1 dazu. Und Higraph haben wir damals bei V4.01 eingefroren und nutzen es nicht mehr.

Dann ist z.B. S7V5.2 die Grenze für ein altes PG740 mit Win95.

Das nutzt bei uns alles noch ...
... auch wenn das alte Zeug nur noch für den Servicenotfall praktisch ungenutzt rumsteht.

aber der kam tatsächlich schonmal


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Juni 2011)

RalfS schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch...
> habe gerade den Test gemacht: WinCCflexible 2007 läuft auch mit einer 2008er Lizenz!
> 
> Da tun sich ja noch ganz neue Möglichkeiten auf...



Laut dem Siemens-Vortrag auf dem Forumstreffen betrifft es eben genau diese Konstellation. S7 V5.3 wird nicht mit einer V5.5-Lizenz laufen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juni 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Laut dem Siemens-Vortrag auf dem Forumstreffen betrifft es eben genau diese Konstellation. S7 V5.3 wird nicht mit einer V5.5-Lizenz laufen.


 
hängt das irgendwie mit TIA zusammen, wenn daraus eine Combi Lizens
erzeugt wird oder Allgemein?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Juni 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> hängt das irgendwie mit TIA zusammen, wenn daraus eine Combi Lizens
> erzeugt wird oder Allgemein?



Die Jungs sind dabei, das Versionsproblem grundlegend zu lösen. Momentan ist die Lösung nicht durchgängig verfügbar. 
Und ja, die Combi-Lizenz hat mit dem TIA-Portal zu tun.


----------



## bike (6 Juni 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Die Jungs sind dabei, das Versionsproblem grundlegend zu lösen.



Stimmt, es wird daran gearbeitet.
Also neue Keys, die umgangen werden.
Doch ein Umdenken ist wegen der Aktionäre nicht erlaubt.

Open Source ist ein Modell, das wegen fehlendem Profit verleugnet wird, doch ist es ein Weg in die Zukunft.
Mit einem Produkt verdiene ich einmal Geld, mit Support immer wieder.
Und wenn Support das Verkaufen von Fehlerbereinigungen ist, bekomme ich Bauchschmerzen. 

Das gehört nicht direkt hier hin, doch wenn mir die Kaffeeuntersetzer verübelt werden... 


bike


----------



## Npunkt (7 Juni 2011)

*Danke*

So Freunde,

ich werde die Lizenzen, Sticks und DVD's einfach aufbewahren und ggf. neu sortieren und ablegen. Ich denke dann ist man immer auf der sicheren Seite.

Freut mich aber zu sehen, dass unter meinem Threat noch der ein oder andere seinen Nutzen draus ziehen konnte.

Also bis zur nächsten Anfrage meinerseits.

MfG Niklas


----------



## Willy (7 Juni 2011)

*Change Controll*

Gibt es keine Vorschrift in wie weit zb. ein Upgrade nachvollziehbar sein muß ?  ZB: WinCC flexible 2005_2008.
Irgendein offizielles Dokument von Siemens ?

Willy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Juni 2011)

Willy schrieb:


> Gibt es keine Vorschrift in wie weit zb. ein Upgrade nachvollziehbar sein muß ? ZB: WinCC flexible 2005_2008.
> Irgendein offizielles Dokument von Siemens ?
> 
> Willy


 
könntest du deine Frage ein wenig genauer spezifizieren, was für ein Dokument soll das sein?


----------



## Willy (7 Juni 2011)

*Doku*

zB. Nachweispflicht hochgerüsteter Lizenzen ,
theoretisch reicht ja die aktuelle Lizenz .

Willy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Juni 2011)

Wenn du mich fragst würde ich alles Zertifikate aufheben, ist ja nur
ein Blatt Papier. So hast du die Beweismöglichkeit, das du alles Rechtens
gemacht hast.

Könnte ja auch mal sein das du PG in die Reparatur schickst oder du Ver-
kaufst die Software, weil du auf Beckhoff umsteigst.


----------

